# Male Opressors



## SG854 (Feb 29, 2020)

As we all know men are power hungry beings and want full world domination.

I mean look at these men. They want to keep women down. They look down on girls. They just want oppress women any chance they have. The all boys club and I see no females in that group. They want to pay women less money. And not promote them. They are savages.


----------



## notimp (Feb 29, 2020)

What question do you want to have answered?

Why the female psyche isn' t easily explained? 

This could be a start:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Secret_Garden

(Don't know how politically correct it is to recommend reading this book post metoo - you tell me, if I made a mistake in mentioning it..  )

Don't objectify them, dont hate 'them' for their wants. That the obvious stuff.


----------



## notimp (Feb 29, 2020)

Other option.

Just dont take self empowerment movements teachings as the likely next status quo.

Might be easier actually..


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 1, 2020)

SG854 said:


> As we all know men are power hungry beings and want full world domination.


I wasn't aware of that. Seems like a pretty rough, generalized claim. Any credible sources to prove your point? 

(no, a music video of a nineties boys band doesn't convince)


----------

